# Goodbye And God Bless



## Florencevegan (Jul 9, 2007)

Just to say that I have to leave because I am so very upset and I was severly reprimanded, and am broken, and obviously I am not suitable and not a good person. I am sorry I said things that were not acceptable on this site. I just wanted to protect the birds. I love them so very very much.
I wish you all and all your birds long and happy lives. 
All blessings.
Florence.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Wait!*

Nobody can push you around like that. I have read your posts and you said NOTHING at all to be a bad person. Some of my posts were well asnwered by you and I havent been here long, but I think you should stay.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Florence, I wish you would reconsider. I don't think any member on this forum feels badly toward you - I know I don't. I think you can get a lot of pleasure from reading the threads and talking with the members. We all can't always agree but as long as each of us respect the other member's ideals and opinions, well, to me, that's what counts.

So, just give us and yourself a chance.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Florence, being in a public forum is a tough thing and you gotta' have a thick hide. As they say, it takes all kinds to make the world go 'round. I kinda' wish some of 'em were pushing the right direction, though. Anyhow, there's plenty of folks on here who probably see eye-to-eye with you and plenty others who don't. Believe me, I've got the same relationship. As such, I watch what I say a lot because I've got a pretty good idea when I'm going to tick somebody off.

I'm on here because I like helping with sick and hurt birds. So are others. We don't all agree on the best way forward in each case. Sometimes, it should have gone this way or that way instead of the way it did, and there ain't nobody on here omniscient enough to know when or how that should have been in each case. That said, sometimes we bonk heads and it ain't pretty. It's just human nature. We all try and avoid an out-and-out shootout so we often snipe each other in very subtle ways.

Be assured, hold too lofty of a position and you're going to get shot down at least a notch, one way or another. I don't expect anyone on here is completely innocent in his or her life, blameless for any wrongdoing and an all-out paragon of virtue. Total perfection just ain't human nature. That said, we're a community of imperfect folks who really get into pigeons in many different ways. Nobody's going to get to stick around posting pigeon recipes, of THAT I can assure you. And THAT said, the way it works best around here is to make friends with those with whom you seem to most agree with and enjoy, leave the others basically alone (subtle sniping isn't encouraged but it happens with generally no recourse) and sip the Internet equivalent of Mint Juleps as your situations and your pigeons require. No need to leave for good.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> And THAT said, the way it works best around here is to make friends with those with whom you seem to most agree with and enjoy, leave the others basically alone


That is very wise! What we have learned on this site reflects what we learn about life itself. Some people like you and will support you, some will dislike you and try to shoot you down. The majority are somewhere in the middle.

I am one that likes you and hope that you will stay.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> That is very wise! What we have learned on this site reflects what we learn about life itself. Some people like you and will support you, some will dislike you and try to shoot you down. The majority are somewhere in the middle.
> 
> I am one that likes you and hope that you will stay.
> 
> Cynthia


I would like you to stay as well. I feel badly that I was the first to post to you and told you that people that love pigeons are celebrated here, or it was something like that and then I watched as everything went terribly wrong...
I'm so sorry. I really feel badly about all that has been said and feelings hurt all around.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Florencevegan, I sincerely hope you don't leave, especially w/a bad taste
in your mouth. Your two cents is worthy of expression the same as anyone
else here. You're obviously not a bad person and are very caring and sensitive one in regards to animal needs and suffering. I'm not sure of all that went on here, but I do know that there are enough folks @ PT that you will find common interests with for you to stick around and give it
another try. You might not want to get to know everyone that is a member
here at PT, but you will find some friendships and no doubt support here
in areas that you probably won't find support for in your local neighborhood.
Please reconsider and try to let what hurt you roll off your back for now until
you can get your footing again...

fp


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree you should stick around.
I don't know anything about you, or the situation. 
I DO know that this site offers a TON of information, that some people on here amazing, and that some of the members can be your friends.

Everyone has their bad days and moments......

Hope you decide to stay around.
Hilly


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I also agree, you should stick around.

You have a big heart and there is a lot of great people here. 

*AND WE ALL LOVE PIGEONS! YEA!* 

(sorry a long week at work, kinda tired. i may edit this later)


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

I hate to say it but I think Florence is gone.... and for good... 

Well this all gives us a lesson of what we should hold back in our words, and what we should really think about before we post. I have made this mistake too....


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Florence,
It's a shame that you feel the need to leave Pigeon-Talk. I hope you will reconsider because you are such a kind-hearted person. 

When I read your post relating to the way animals are
treated, make that, mistreated, for financial gain, sport & hobby, I was so happy that you had joined this
forum. I was thinking how wonderful it was to have another animal lover with us.

If you take the time to read some of my posts, you will find that your feelings reflect my own. I hope you stay with Pigeon-Talk, but, if not, I look forward to seeing your posts on PP. May God bless you.

Phyll


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just so you all know........Florence and I have had a short conversation via PM's. 
We're ok now.  
I've asked Florence to stick around. I hope she doesn't mind me posting this. Not everyone sees eye to eye all the time, but that shouldn't ever get in the way of our love for pigeons a helping them when they need it.
I'm good. Florence is good. We understand each other somewhat now, so let's move on...........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

EXCELLENT, Renee and Florence!!

This news is TERRIFIC!!


Shi & Squeaks


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Just so you all know........Florence and I have had a short conversation via PM's.
> We're ok now.
> I've asked Florence to stick around.


That's great, it doesn't help sometimes when everyone else is putting there 2 cents in on a disagreement.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, you're a class act, as always.


----------



## Florencevegan (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you all very very much for your kindness.
If it is really ok, I would like to stay on the site, just to learn from you others about pigeons and how to help them. And perhaps sometimes to tell you about my wild friends, if that is ok. I know I have to be careful not to make them totally dependent (or to find others to feed them) as I will not be on this earth forever, and it does worry me very much, also that I cannot shelter them, and give them medical care (as they will not be caught), so partly I need support to bear seeing their shivering and their pitiful foot injuries (in fact some no longer have two feet), so I did reflect deeply on the points of criticism about care of wild birds not being good care and care of birds in lovely houses being so wonderful. I do agree and wish I could give my friends both comforts and freedom. As I do my cat.
Some of you know my interests in taking pigeon-loving to a spiritual dimension, and know my concerns for animals lead me into political campaigns (I will NOT pursue a campaign against pigeon racing or showing), and also my reflections on ethics, and my love of poetry and books. For these levels of my being, I will seek out other sites, or create my own. I am a moderator of a vegan site which campaigns on animal welfare (not "rights") issues, but those people have no particular bond with pigeons, nor do they connect their veganism and animal respect with a spiritual dimension. So that group is not enough to encompass all of me in a holistic way either. But I am hopeful again that the Universe will provide what I seek, and what I can best give of my own being to, in a loving way that will help, not hurt, others. I have always striven for perfection and always fallen short, and I know you people share my high ideals and vision of a more compassionate world.
I am quite broken hearted this afternoon about the death of a pigeon in my garden (while I was across the road feeding the flock...) - a neighbour told me it had been murdered by a sparrow-hawk. Their children put cut grass on some feathers and I was desperate to see the body to identify the bird (and give him/her sacred burial) but they said there was nothing left but a few feathers. They were grey but I don't know if they were the silever-grey of my boy Silver, and I also did not see Brownie (red pouter) at tea table so fear for his safety. I know you will all understand my grief and share with me the sense of insignificance of our human disharmonies in comparison with this tragedy.
Thanks again and I will be looking out for your very helpful and kind advice on the other threads. 
I am very very sorry that I have caused so much upset. I am a lover of peace and only when I fear animals (and birds) are suffering do I make any protest or challenge. I do understand a lot more now about different areas of pigeon friendship and care, and am joyful that my prejudices have been healed, by the gentle forgiveness and wisdom of those whom I have offended.
With love to you all and to your pigeons,
Florence.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so glad Florence.
I will look forward to reading your posts in the coming days.
I think of you as a kindred spirit in many ways.
Blessings to you, your beloved pigeons and cat too.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Florence, I'm glad things have been addressed, discussed and worked out. Equally pleased to know that you will be staying w/this site, I know you will
learn alot and that there is something here for everyone. Interesting that the 
vegan group doesn't draw connections spiritually, I'm involved w/a spiritual group where many connect the dots and choose to become vegan.....funny
world. Anyway, I look forward to your continued participation here.

fp


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

Hi Florence,

I think the chorus of people imploring you to stay when you said you were leaving says everything, does it not? You have clearly impressed a lot of people in a very short space of time - more than most people could I'm sure! So there's no doubt you've made the right decision to stick around.

There are some great people on here; as someone else said, just ignore those whose opinions or comments are not acceptable to you and use the forums to build relationships with the many (the majority) on here who will share your values.

All the best - and I've replied to your email about the London situation by the way.

Niel


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome back, Florence!


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

Great news as the more people like all of you on here, the more I learn. Also, If any one breeds homers, PLEASE pm me. thanks


----------



## Florencevegan (Jul 9, 2007)

You are sure testing my new tolerance, John, putting that last request on my thread! ;-)
Good luck.
Florence.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Welcome back!

I also do not eat meat for more reasons then one.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Florencevegan said:


> You are sure testing my new tolerance, John, putting that last request on my thread! ;-)
> Good luck.
> Florence.



Florence, that is a cute response.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> I also do not eat meat for more reasons then one.


Me either.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Florence,
I'm so glad you are staying. Pt and the people here are so important to me, you included.We don't always agree, but we all love our pigeons, pets, ferals, show birds and all.
Daryl


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Florence, it's great that you decided to stay. I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your garden pigeon.
I hope you see Silver & Brownie soon, so you may have peace of mind.

Phyll


----------

